# About that white stringy poop....



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does it really mean anything or not? Parasites? I don't want to act on it, unless I know for sure.

I have fish dying that seem like they become emaciated before it happens.


----------



## Amie (Sep 15, 2010)

I think the final decision was maybe. Try adding some other type of food to their diet first and if that doesn't work then try treating them for parasites. I would think that you should see the worms moving if that's what they were and that the fish would also be behaving strangely. Some of my fish have had white poop but then it goes away. Currently, mine get fed flake food. But once or twice a week they get freeze dried blood worms or freeze dried brine shrimp.


----------



## Bill Pape (Oct 1, 2010)

Someone posted about that stringy white poop about ten days ago and said it is an intestinal parasite. Not two days later, by prize female powder blue gourami was swollen on her right side and had the stringey, long poop. A few hours later, she was badly swollen there, and she died shortly after. It looked very painful, and there was no chance to treat her.

I have just transfered her from my community tank and was preparing to breed her with a male from the community tank after she acclimated to her new surround, to add him later. 

Then, yesterday, a female cherry barb in the community tank had that poop, but it fell off after watching it for two minutes. To look at her, she seemd pleasantly egg bound, which I hadn't noticed before. 

I haven't checked on her today, but if there is anythng wrong with her, I will get some treated food at next opportunity. The loss of my gourami is hard to take. Females are rarely for sale in my area.

I hope things go better for you.

Bill from Milwaukee


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I posted this on another forum just for guppies and was recommended parasite clear (dissolving tabs) by jungle labs. They didn't have that at my lfs, but they did have parasite guard from Tetra and they also had the parasite food made by jungle labs.

I came home and put in the dissolving tabs in my 125g and started feeding them the food. Already noticing some difference in one fish that was showing signs of problems. He would just sit in one place and not hardly move unless I was feeding them. This morning he is active and swimming around. Could be coincidental, but it appears to be working.


----------

